# Briggs and Stratton valve lash



## handymanc (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a 22hp briggs ohv twin model 407777-0274G5, Looked at many ways to set the valves still having problems, here is what i have; All the videos I check show to set the valve of the opposing vale that is fully depressed (opened) not like old school top dead center compression so I did that to no avail the valves don't seem right. the weird thing is that on one cylinder both valves intake and exhaust move at the same time weird  just changed that head due to the fact that it was cracked checked the camshaft and don't see anything wrong does any one know of some kind of secret with this thing :banghead:


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

They will normally but the rockers will be moving in the opposite direction of each other. This because one is cylinder is going throught exhaust and intake cycles while the other is going through its compression and power cycles. This should be the same for the other cylinder as you turn the engine through two complete 360 turns of the flywheel.

Now if both rockers of a cylinder are traveling in the same direction at same time then you have a cam that one the lobes have moved out position; therefore, it is now bad. This would be very rare but in possible in theory as the lobes are pressed on this one as the cam is not forged assembly. This could have been the root of the cause of the crack head or cause by the bad head.

What your calling old school adjustment is a correct way to each with one exception and that is the cylinder your adjusting needs to be 1/4" pass TDC of the compression stroke (1/4" into the power stroke). The method of adjusting one at time is also valid if done correctly as both accounts for the normal decompression mechanism on most cams.

One strange thing here on this cam there is separate decompression mechanism. Either the cam uses ramp/bump decompression or there is no decompression (at least is how the images I have looked at for this cam).


----------



## handymanc (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks buddy you know I thought about that and I'm going to try again this morning, Thanks


----------

